# [ 2013 ] Q: Sheraton Vistana Resort



## Miss Marty (Sep 27, 2013)

How does Sheraton Vistana Resort 0450
30 year old timeshare resort near Disney
compare to HGVC, Marriott or Wyndham?

Would like to know if and when Palms 
Section 600 series were remodeled.

Anyone have a link to a
Vistana Resort building map?


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 27, 2013)

All sections of SVR were renovated a few years ago.   It's got a great location near wdw.  I prefer it to the Marriott Royal Palms but I think they did some renovations after I stayed there.

i'm not an RCI guy, so no idea about hgvc or wyndham.

here's a link to a map of SVR:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=886044


----------



## islandog (Sep 29, 2013)

*Just stayed at Sheraton - Thumbs up*

I snagged one of those sale weeks with II and we just returned from a short (5 day) break. I had rented a 1 bdr unit and called to ask if I could get a unit with a balcony and when we arrived they assigned us a super nice 2 bdr, 2 bath w/balcony in the Falls section. There were 5-6 pools and playgrounds everywhere. It was very quiet and clean and staff could not have been nicer. What a deal and a great place.  We have stayed at the Hilton at SeaWorld and the unit was maybe nicer but did not have as many pools or amenities.  Wyndham Bonnett Creek is beautiful with huge rooms and more formal décor and atmosphere. Christmas decorations were comparable to Disney.  These are all great resorts, it just depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## amanven (Sep 29, 2013)

All sections of SVR are completely refurbished now.  The last refurbishments to the Courts section were done just over a year ago.  SVR may be 30 years old but it is as good as or better than many of the Disney area timeshares.
The units all have granite counter tops, new kitchen cabinets, new appliances, furnishings and floors, and the resort has 7 pools and an abundance of space to move around or just take a leisurely walk through .  Being built 30 years ago means the resort is spread out over a larger area and doesn't have that cramped feel that some of the newer resort areas have.  When inside the grounds of the resort you can almost forget there is a Florida outside the resort.  
Yes I own there but I have also picked up II getaways to other Orlando timeshares and I haven't found one that is superior.  The only one that comes close is Marriott Grande Vista.
Just because something is "older" doesn't mean it's not better!!


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 30, 2013)

Miss Marty said:


> How does Sheraton Vistana Resort 0450
> 30 year old timeshare resort near Disney
> compare to HGVC, Marriott or Wyndham?
> 
> ...



Wow, that's a loaded opener '30 year old timeshare resort near Disney'

Fortunately for you, Starwood Vacation Ownership charge the week owners a pretty large maintainance fee so the place is well maintained and the units are regularly refreshed.

I guess you would not want to visit that '109 year old hotel in New York'\
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_St._Regis_Hotel


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 30, 2013)

amanven said:


> All sections of SVR are completely refurbished now.  The last refurbishments to the Courts section were done just over a year ago.  SVR may be 30 years old but it is as good as or better than many of the Disney area timeshares.
> 
> The units all have granite counter tops, new kitchen cabinets, new appliances, furnishings and floors, and the resort has 7 pools and an abundance of space to move around or just take a leisurely walk through...Just because something is "older" doesn't mean it's not better!!



i agree! here are some pics from my stay at SVR (lakes section) in may 2013:


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 3, 2013)

*Shearton*



chalee94 said:


> here are some pics from my stay
> at SVR (lakes section) in may 2013:



Your pictures are beautiful
Thanks for sharing...


----------

